# öffentlicher ts server



## schlimi (20. Juni 2007)

ahoi leute.
kennt ihr öffentliche ts server, speziell für wow, die gut besucht sind und man mal nett mit ein paar leuten quatschen kann?


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juni 2007)

Nein.

Sinn des Threads?


----------



## Éothain (27. Juni 2007)

Es gab aber mal einen TS-Server sponsored bei Blizz oder so. War gratis und man konnte sich dort einen Unterserver einrichten. Die Seite hiess www.wow-ts.de, aber kA ob es das noch immer gibt. haben unseren eigenen in der Gilde.

Grüsse Éo


----------



## Estron (3. Juli 2007)

raum-server.de
dürfte es noch geben

MFG


----------



## jamirro (3. September 2008)

problem ist das man meist ein paar arena spiele machen möchte und dann was fremdes (wo man vielleicht mal drauf war) einfach mitbenutzt. einerseits finde ich das unanständig aber andererseits die einzig gescheite möglichkeit sich zu verständigen.

wir nutzen sonst skype oder mumble wenn wir zu 2 max zu 3 sind


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

das maximum was ich je aus skype rausgeholt hab waren 12 leute vor einer klausur in der uni ;D

geht auch ohne probs


----------



## Serran (4. September 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Sinn des Threads?




Lol?   Was das denn für ne bescheuerte Frage xD  


Kannst du nicht lesen?  öffentliche Ts-Server für WoW?



BTT : Ne Sry weiss leider keine


----------

